# HGVC Hawaiian Village vs. Hotel room



## wingkng (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be going to a conference in Waikiki and staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, since it is close to the convention center.  I am not a HGVC member, but I found that the studio room was available at the HGVC side for cheaper than a regular hotel room at the hotel side of the complex. 

Can someone tell me if the rooms are comparable in size and amenities?  I assume that the HGVC will have a kitchenette, while the hotel does not.  Will I get a balcony with the studio?  Which building will it be in?


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be doing the same thing you are - staying in a studio on the timeshare side and not the hotel side for a convention.  Perhaps we are going to the same meeting !!  I have stayed in a hotel room at that resort and it was your basic hotel room - a king bed with a sofa, chair, small desk and TV.  The bathroom was good sized as I recall and the hallway had the minibar where you could put some of your own drinks/ food, etc.  I figured the studio can't be much smaller than that and the price I'm paying by renting from an owner was much less than the conference rate.  

The owner did tell me that the room has a mini fridge and a microwave.  I can't recall much about the lanai - my thinking is that most studios have a lanai, but don't hold me to that.  I called the resort and they told me we are in the Lagoon tower.  When we stayed in the hotel part, we were in the Ali'i tower which is closer to the water but we had a city view.  

Hopefully an HGVC owner will enlighten us both. 

Evelyn


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 27, 2006)

Read the TUG Reviews. They are reporting no lanai for the studios in the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't know how to compare the studio's at HHV to the hotel rooms, because I have only stayed in the HGVC at the Lagoon Tower.

My assumption would be though, that you need to compare which "tower" you will be in at HHV.  Different towers have different quality of rooms.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2006)

Studios in the Lagoon Tower are terrible.  No balcony/lani, not great window situation, ie not full windows.  Size would be slightly larger than a hotel room however, and would have kitchenette facilities.

However the Studios in the Kalia Tower are much better.  They do have a small balcony and many could be partial oceanviews.  I love the hardwood floors in these units.


----------



## myip (Mar 2, 2006)

Studio in HGVC is a double bed not a queen size bed as the hotel.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Mar 4, 2006)

The studio I stayed in in November was fine for one person (Lagoon Tower). I believe it was said in some reviews that some studios have a couch, others don't. Mine did. And the full size bed that just barely fit...


----------



## wingkng (Mar 4, 2006)

I went ahead and booked a studio in the HGVC for my conference in November.  The description I got of the room was that it would have a kitchenette and a king size bed.  This was $30 cheaper than the King size bed room in the hotel (although that one does have a balcony).  Since I will be mostly in meetings all day, I don't particularly need to have a great view.  Does anyone know if the hotel is within walking distance to the convention center?


----------



## oneohana (Mar 4, 2006)

Mostly depends on what you consider walking distance. It should be about a 15 to 20 minute walk to the convention center from the lagoon tower. Don't forget to take an umbrella if you walk, weather changes pretty quickly there.


----------



## MrTravel (Mar 5, 2006)

If you like walking, walk.  I would take a taxi.  The convention center is not that close, pretty far actually.


----------

